# HELP WIE KENT TURBULENT?



## Turbulent (Sep 17, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

You posted this in the wrong section, this is for art only.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I moved your post to the "meet the community" section. I wasn't exactly sure where to place it but since you are new to the forum this seemed a good place. 
Hope you have some luck in locating your sold horse, and welcome to the Horse Forum


----------



## Turbulent (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry that I the wrong placed, comes think I because I not good am in English. 
Thanks for the greetings.


----------

